# Reuse selber bauen??



## BoernOut (7. Mai 2001)

hi,also vorab ich bin handwerklich nicht die leuchte.
ich wollte mir mal gerne ne reuse selber bauen. wie aussehen muss weiss ich ja aber wie und welche material so ich verbauen?
wie fange ich an. ich hoffe mal daseinige von euch damit besser klarkommen als ich!!
ich bin für alle ratschläge zu haben.danke im vorausBoernOut


----------



## havkat (7. Mai 2001)

Wat willst´n mit ner Reuse?






------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. Mai 2001)

Wichtig ist vor Allem, wofür du die Reuse bnötigst ...Für die unterscheidlichen Zielgruppen, die mit Reusen gefangen werden können, benötigt man grundsätzlich anderes Herangehen und Material ... auch die Beschaffenheit und Form der Reuse unterscheidet sich dann fundamental von anderen, herkömmlichen Reusenformen.So benötigt man z.B. eine selbstdenkende, vorkonfigurierte und auf die eigenen Vorlieben programmierte Reuse, wenn es ums >>Frauenfischen


----------



## havkat (8. Mai 2001)




----------



## BoernOut (8. Mai 2001)

hi,danke klausi
ich nehme es nicht so ernst hast ja drunter geschrieben das es ne satiere sei.also ich wollte mir eine aalreuse selber bauen. nun ich dachte es sei selbverständlich wovon ich rede, aber ihr könnt ja nicht in meine kopf schauen.-
dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen.
ich hoffe ich war genau genug.
ansonsten sagt was eurer meinung nach fehlt.mfg
BoernOut


----------



## Klausi2000 (8. Mai 2001)

Für Aalle also ... du hast dir eine ganze Nacht zum meditieren gegönnte ... also gut der zweite Schritt:Nein, nein ... ich muss mich zusammenreißen und nicht wieder Sch*** schreiben !!!Für Aalle habe ich drei Methoden, auch wenn ich diese ablehne, da es nix mit Angeln zu tun hat !!1. Du kaufst graues Abflussrohr aus dem Baumarkt, verschießt es an einer seite und befestigst einen Auftriebskörper an einem Band so, dass es an der Fangstelle gerade noch oben schwimmt, wenn das Rohr fast waagerecht im Wasser auf dem Boden liegt ...
Du ziehst dann einfach den Schwimmer hoch ... und gut ist ...2. Beliebt bei Fischern sind Aalkisten ... einafche Kisten mit Öffnungen, wo du glaubst, dass da kein Aal reinkann ... einfach ein bischen olles Fliesch rein ... ab ins Wasser und nach ner Woche nachscheuen ....
3. Möglichkeit ... das gute alte Fass mit einem Schweinekopf drin (mind. 2 Wochenalt ... hi hi) ... so hat mein Opa früher seine Aale gefangen ....
Du siehst, so viel handwerkliches geschick ist gar nicht von nöten .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ?? 
Die Antwort unter:
 http://www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/ 
Benutzer: member / Passwd: member


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2001)

Na das sind ja geile Grafiken. Hast Du die selber gemahlt, Klausi?
Was ich so gehöhrt habe soll der Aal gar nicht so gerne auf Pferde und Schweineköpfe und so weiter gehen. Der Aal ist ja eigentlich kein Aahsfresser. Der mag doch am liebsten frisches. Oder irre ich mich?
Ansonsten kann diese Methoden machen wer will, er sollte sich nur nicht erwischen lassen.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## TommyD (8. Mai 2001)

Hi
@Ms
Du weist ja nicht wo er sie einsetzen will villeicht in seinem eigenem Gewässer wo Aale unbedingt raus müssen.
@BoernOut
Viel spaß beim basteln
@Klausi2000
Komplimen super grafiken wenn du die selbs gemacht hast HUT ABGruß:_____TommyD


----------



## Seehund (8. Mai 2001)

Hallo BoernOut,
wenn Du dir eine Kunststoffreuse aus einem Plastikrohr o. ä. bauen wilst mag das ja noch gehen, aber ich rate jedem ab, aus Netzmaterial eine Reuse bzw. Doppel- oder gar Flügelreusen herstellen zu wollen, der nicht darin geübt ist mit Netztuch und Nadel umzugehen. Es ist wirklich nicht einfach, ohne praktische Hilfe ein Netz um Ringe zu nähen und entsprechende Trichter (Herze) hier einzuarbeiten.Versuch lieber eine vertige Reuse zu kaufen. Du sparst dir Geld und Ärger.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## BoernOut (8. Mai 2001)

hizuerst möchte ich euch für die schnellen und
einleuchtenden antworten danken.
die grafiken sind ja gierig *g*
nun ich werde mir mal gedenken machen ob
ich ne reuse baue, es ist ja nicht alles erlaubt, oder ob ich mir evtl. eine kaufe.
das fischen selber bleibt natürlich im vordergrund, macht ja auch mehr spassin diesem sinne
BoernOut


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. Mai 2001)

Ja hab ich selber gemacht ... ging ganz schnell ... und sagt mehr als wenn man dies lange erklält ...Zum Aasfressen ... mein Opa hat früher so wohl Aale gefangen ... Fass, Schweinekopf ... und ich war zwar nie dabei, aber er soll wohl so gefangen haben ... Die Rohre werden in kleinen Meliorationsgräben und Kanälen benutzt ... obs funktioniert weiß ich nicht genau, da ich die immer nur wegnehme wenn ich sie sehe ... Die Kisten werden an einem See bei uns in der Nähe vom Fischer benutzt ... ich habe es auch erst nicht geglaubt, aber der trick ist wohl, dass die Aale mit allen Mitteln versuchen da hineinzukommen, aber dann nicht mehr den Ausgang finden und sich passiv verhalten ... Zum rechtlichen Aspekt noch ganz kurz:Soweit ich weiß, benötigt man zum fischen mit netzen, Reusen, Fanggeräten mit mehr als 2 Hacken (ausgenommen die Hegene)  und ähnlichem gerät einen Fischereischein B ... wenn nicht, ist es Fischräuberei, was zumindest bei mir zu Hause (etwas südlich von Berlin) schon bestraft wurde ... und richtig private Gewässer gibt es ja eh kaum noch, da du für Alles ab größer als Pfütze auch wieder einen Fischer benötigst, der dieses Wasser bewirtschaftet ... zumindest den Namen hergibt ...Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ?? 
Die Antwort unter:
 http://www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/ 
Benutzer: member / Passwd: member


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,zu dem was Klausi da schon gepostet hat, kann ich auch noch etwas zufügen.@ BO:
Vorletztes Jahr wurde vom Fischereischutz eine große Doppelreuse in der Weser entdeckt (Maße habe ich nihct mehr im Kopf; ich glaube, die hatte irgendwas von 7,5 m -> insg. 15 m). Auch wenn das Dimensionen sind, an die Du mit Deiner Reuse nicht so schnell erreicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , solltest Du trotzdem sehr vorsichtig sein und erstmal nachfragen, ob so&acute;n Ding erlaubt ist. Ich meine nämlich nicht, und bevor Du wegen der 2 Aale Deinen Schein riskierst...
Der Reusenfischer hier wurde übrigens wegen Wilderei angezeigt und soweit ich mitbekam auch verurteilt. Geldstrafe irgendwas im 5 STelligen Bereich...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Lutz (9. Mai 2001)

Hallo Klausi2000,vielen Dank für die heitern Beiträge! Und  großes Lob für die Grafiken vom Grafik-Designer. Am besten gefällt mir wie die Aale aus der Kiste gucken. )Grüße Lutz


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. Mai 2001)

Danke.Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ?? 
Die Antwort unter:
  www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/  
Benutzer: member / Passwd: member


----------



## BoernOut (9. Mai 2001)

hi,ja franky darum geht es mir auch primär.
ich meinem erlaubnissschein ist eine reuse mit einem max. 8cm erlaubt 
und dann sind da noch fristen  mit etikette (namen etc.)blara blara....
ich darf die reuse bei uns hier nur in der lippe einsetzen aber auch nur an verbandsstrecken.nun ich werde mal sehen was kommt.
genug infos  habe ich ja bvon euch bekommen sowie rechtlich als auch technischthx
BoernOut


----------



## ball49 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*

ich ahbe mal ne frage und zwar darf man in Österreich eine reuse haben und zwar wenn ich einen fisch gefangen habe od ich denn dann nicht töten muss sondern am leben lassen kann in der reuse


----------



## FeliXius (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*

dazu gibts was ähnliches das nennt sich setzkescher:g


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*



Klausi2000 schrieb:


> Für Aalle also ... du hast dir eine ganze Nacht zum meditieren gegönnte ... also gut der zweite Schritt:Nein, nein ... ich muss mich zusammenreißen und nicht wieder Sch*** schreiben !!!Für Aalle habe ich drei Methoden, auch wenn ich diese ablehne, da es nix mit Angeln zu tun hat !!1. Du kaufst graues Abflussrohr aus dem Baumarkt, verschießt es an einer seite und befestigst einen Auftriebskörper an einem Band so, dass es an der Fangstelle gerade noch oben schwimmt, wenn das Rohr fast waagerecht im Wasser auf dem Boden liegt ...
> Du ziehst dann einfach den Schwimmer hoch ... und gut ist ...2. Beliebt bei Fischern sind Aalkisten ... einafche Kisten mit Öffnungen, wo du glaubst, dass da kein Aal reinkann ... einfach ein bischen olles Fliesch rein ... ab ins Wasser und nach ner Woche nachscheuen ....
> 3. Möglichkeit ... das gute alte Fass mit einem Schweinekopf drin (mind. 2 Wochenalt ... hi hi) ... so hat mein Opa früher seine Aale gefangen ....
> Du siehst, so viel handwerkliches geschick ist gar nicht von nöten .... :gKlausi
> ...



Wo kann man denn jetzt die Bilder sehen wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*

2001 geschrieben.
Da hast du aber tief in der Mottenkiste gegraben. :q


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> 2001 geschrieben.
> Da hast du aber tief in der Mottenkiste gegraben. :q



xDD jop ^^ i wie komisch dazu findet man so gut wie garkeine Beiträge xD weißt du vll wie ein AAL Kasten richtig gebaut wird ?


----------



## entspannt (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*

Selberbauen .....nenene.....

Schau lieber hier gut und günstig

http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...ststoff-aalreuse-korb-54-cm-lang-x-13-cm.html


----------



## entspannt (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*

oder die, die ist was länger.

http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...kunststoff-reuse-korb-80-cm-lang-x-13-cm.html


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*



entspannt schrieb:


> oder die, die ist was länger.
> 
> http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...kunststoff-reuse-korb-80-cm-lang-x-13-cm.html



Danke , sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber mich würde son ding zum selber bauen auch mal sehr interessieren  reizt mich i wie das mal ausprobiert zu haben


----------



## thms^^ (5. März 2011)

*AW: Reuse selber bauen??*

welche grafiken ich seh da nix kann bitte mal jemand nen link dazu reinstelln wär echt nett MFG-> thms


----------

